# Loyalty Stamp Cards - Where to get them?



## stone803 (Jun 27, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a good place to get loyalty cards for my coffee shop, the type you collect stamps on the reverse.

I run a small coffee shop in Somerset, budget is limited but I don't like the cheap quality of vistaprint etc...

Has anyone any experience of a good online print company for these type of cards, and did it help your business?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Any printer should be able to knock them up for you - It's basically a 2 sided business card.

On the basis that you are a small independent, who I assume takes pride in doing what you do might I suggest using a small independent local printer.

Vistaprint is beyond being the Costabucks of printing... even Minuteman would be preferable (they employ local people)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah find a nice local printer who can do them for you and sort you out a little stamp too!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I have used these people before, if you can get hold of them they will be able to do something for you at a fraction of a price, http://flauntdesigns.co.uk/flaunt/products-1


----------



## coffeeowner (Jun 30, 2014)

Loyalty stamp cards are very different to business cards. We found when using business cards the ink form the stamp smudges as the paper was coated. You need to find a company that uses a special paper/card to print on for loyalty cards

I used this company (www.customerloyaltycards.co.uk) that specialise in printing loyalty stamp cards. They use uncoated card on the reverse so the ink from the stamp dries into the card to avoid smudging. They have templates you can edit online however we had out own artwork which we emailed them to print for us. We're very please with the quality of the loyalty cards and would highly recommend them. Only took 3 days to get them delivered!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I think you can buy generic versions on ebay/amazon.


----------

